# Emisar D4S



## Nichia! (Jul 31, 2018)

Any one got the new Emisar D4S yet? It takes single 26650 battery and comes with aux LEDs!!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 31, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> Any one got the new Emisar D4S yet? It takes single 26650 battery and comes with aux LEDs!!



Hank hasn't released them yet, but for pre-production samples. I think ToyKeeper has one over on BLF and I guess it should be interesting.

I have the D1S and D4 219CT and I'm looking at the D1. I don't think 26650 lights are all that appealing to me, so I'll probably pass.

Chris


----------



## Nichia! (Jul 31, 2018)

I was thinking about the d4 Ti for a long time but now I think am in love with the d4s I only hope it comes with many color options for aux LEDs..


----------



## ncvarmint2016 (Aug 1, 2018)

I am going to get a D4S if they come in 4000k xpl-hi


----------



## Tixx (Aug 6, 2018)

https://intl-outdoor.com/emisar-d4s-26650-high-power-led-flashlight-p-932.html


----------



## twistedraven (Aug 6, 2018)

It looks very tempting, but it's gonna be too big for a jeans pocket/EDC and the slightly larger Fireflies Rot66 should take over for jacket pocket/hiking walking duty.

Vinh's dedomed SST20 version has me curious though.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 6, 2018)

twistedraven said:


> It looks very tempting, but it's gonna be too big for a jeans pocket/EDC and the slightly larger Fireflies Rot66 should take over for jacket pocket/hiking walking duty.
> 
> Vinh's dedomed SST20 version has me curious though.



That's my take on it, too, although the Fireflies is roughly twice the price at list, and even those who get in on the group buy will be paying somewhere in the $70+ range (exact price isn't public).

Besides, everybody has different preferences for size. Some people with big pockets may carry the D4S. Others will holster carry it. Some will prefer the magnetic tailcap, etc. The D4S definitely has a place.

On a fun side note, Lexel over at BLF is coming out with more options for auxiliary LED boards for both the D4S and the ROT66. I think he's got one in the works for the original D4, too.


----------



## Nichia! (Aug 10, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> That's my take on it, too, although the Fireflies is roughly twice the price at list, and even those who get in on the group buy will be paying somewhere in the $70+ range (exact price isn't public).
> 
> Besides, everybody has different preferences for size. Some people with big pockets may carry the D4S. Others will holster carry it. Some will prefer the magnetic tailcap, etc. The D4S definitely has a place.
> 
> On a fun side note, Lexel over at BLF is coming out with more options for auxiliary LED boards for both the D4S and the ROT66. I think he's got one in the works for the original D4, too.




auxiliary LED boards for the ROT66???
Do you mean New version of the light will come with auxiliary LED??


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 10, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> auxiliary LED boards for the ROT66???
> Do you mean New version of the light will come with auxiliary LED??



I don't think aux LED's are planned for the stock light. I think it's an accessory Lexel intends to sell on his own for users who want to add the feature. Here's where he mentioned it:
http://budgetlightforum.com/comment/1361651#comment-1361651


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 14, 2018)

Just put cash on the barrelhead for one w/ the 4000K XPL-HI LEDs - should have it in ~2 weeks. I expect it will fill in the gap between the D4 and D1 nicely. 

I'm hoping that there are some other options available in the future. A 21700 body would be a nice touch given that those cells are seeing development thanks to a certain always-in-the-news loved-and-hated electric car manufacturer. Might even buy another should they offer one with a floody optic like the 10623 version of the D4 which I find a bit more useful than the stock version.


----------



## twistedraven (Aug 14, 2018)

I bought a D4S anyways.


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 14, 2018)

idleprocess said:


> Just put cash on the barrelhead for one w/ the 4000K XPL-HI LEDs - should have it in ~2 weeks. I expect it will fill in the gap between the D4 and D1 nicely.
> 
> I'm hoping that there are some other options available in the future. A 21700 body would be a nice touch given that those cells are seeing development thanks to a certain always-in-the-news loved-and-hated electric car manufacturer. Might even buy another should they offer one with a floody optic like the 10623 version of the D4 which I find a bit more useful than the stock version.



The D4S uses the LEDiL Angie optic, there are floodier versions of it you can order from a supplier and swap in. Should be very easy.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 14, 2018)

staticx57 said:


> The D4S uses the LEDiL Angie optic, there are floodier versions of it you can order from a supplier and swap in. Should be very easy.



Never tried to unscrew the head on my D4's; figured they were epoxied or something since they have no give whatsoever.

I might end up doing the swap myself, but funny thing is I sort of ... collect ... Emisars so multiple examples aren't a terrible thing.


----------



## SG1 (Aug 15, 2018)

87 left at Mtn Electronics as of now. Just got my Emisar D4S metallic green yesterday. I bought the 100 one so these are going quick! Also mine has already shipped! 🤗


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 15, 2018)

I’ve got mine. Can’t decide which battery to use so I charged all of them. It’s my smallest 26650 outside of my dqg’s, and the aqua colored night light is perfect for a...night light


----------



## Nichia! (Aug 15, 2018)

SG1 said:


> 87 left at Mtn Electronics as of now. Just got my Emisar D4S metallic green yesterday. I bought the 100 one so these are going quick! Also mine has already shipped! 🤗





aginthelaw said:


> I’ve got mine. Can’t decide which battery to use so I charged all of them. It’s my smallest 26650 outside of my dqg’s, and the aqua colored night light is perfect for a...night light



Pictures, beams shots, video review??


----------



## Mikelights (Aug 15, 2018)

Gonna be nice especially cause of the extra run time, does anyone know the highest capacity 26650?


----------



## SG1 (Aug 16, 2018)

5500 mah Shockli, out of stock at mtn tho. I’ll post a beamshot comparison of D4 219C come friday👍


----------



## id30209 (Aug 16, 2018)

Mikelights said:


> Gonna be nice especially cause of the extra run time, does anyone know the highest capacity 26650?



Orbtronic and Keeppower 6000mah. I have Orbtronic and although confirmed 5750mah it’s been charged on MC3000 @6050mah


----------



## Thetasigma (Aug 16, 2018)

If you guys are wanting a floody beam, this is likely what you will want, the 30 degree Angie which is the widest of the beams in this family of optics. 

https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Ledil/C12288_ANGIE-W?qs=wvf/Ssb1iL1UzoFqlecIGA==


----------



## SG1 (Aug 16, 2018)

id30209,

great tip, just ordered the orbtronic 5750mah 30A flat top!


----------



## x-ray (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyone who has received a D4S, can you comment on how quickly it steps down from turbo?

Thanks


----------



## markr6 (Aug 17, 2018)

This thing looks amazing! I keep adding it to my cart, only to bail out. Trying not to spend $$$ these days 

Also, I'm not sure I would like the UI. That's always a deal breaker for me.


----------



## twistedraven (Aug 17, 2018)

I think you can configure NarsilM to have dedicated output modes isntead of smooth ramping, and it's very similar to Zebralight UI, the most important bits are long hold for quick access to moonlight/low from off, and double click for quick access to turbo from off or from on.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 17, 2018)

twistedraven said:


> I think you can configure NarsilM to have dedicated output modes isntead of smooth ramping, and it's very similar to Zebralight UI, the most important bits are long hold for quick access to moonlight/low from off, and double click for quick access to turbo from off or from on.



Thanks! So close...sitting at the last step of checkout with a D4S and Shockli 5500mAh cell. Someone click the button for me


----------



## maukka (Aug 17, 2018)

D4S doesn’t have NarsilM though.


----------



## twistedraven (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh, scratch what I said then. I bought mine but I'm pretty sure I'll just resale it once I compare it to the ROT66.


----------



## ven (Aug 17, 2018)

markr6 said:


> Thanks! So close...sitting at the last step of checkout with a D4S and Shockli 5500mAh cell. Someone click the button for me



For $50, your really going to be hard pushed to get a more fun light. Or more for your money (all things considered). The UI is fun, fast ramp which seems just perfect. No doubt it will get toasty in seconds not minutes, but it could be still used close to 1000lm levels for good duration's. If you dont like, you could get your money back within a day! Only a small gamble if any tbh, hank does some nice clever stuff with the help of other clever people(and a lady TK). Short cuts to min and max, options to change the ramp max ceiling , so no need to ramp to 4000+ lumens if you dont want, could have ceiling much lower . Then re-flashing is easier , no need to take fully apart like previous. You can flash(if desired) many different UI options, ZL included if thats your pick. 

Click it!!!!!


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 17, 2018)

According to Toykeeper, RampingIOS v3 does add a stepped mode option for the D4s. I'm not quite sure from the UI diagram how to switch between the modes, but it's described in her review:
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/61509

I wasn't sure if I'd like the ramping on the D4, and while I think I do still in most situations prefer discrete modes, the ramping is so well executed that I don't consider it a negative.

Keeping your spending down is a very good reason not to buy a D4S.

The next time your collection needs another member, however, if you don't already have one of the Emisar's, it sounds like this latest model takes an already excellent UI and gives it even more options, so it's well worth giving a spin.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 17, 2018)

markr6 said:


> Thanks! So close...sitting at the last step of checkout with a D4S and Shockli 5500mAh cell. Someone click the button for me



Looks like they came back in stock the day after after I'd already ordered from intl-outdoor. Ah well.


----------



## Nichia! (Aug 17, 2018)

We need pictures and video review here..


----------



## ven (Aug 17, 2018)

Best get to it then nichia


----------



## easilyled (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm hoping they'll bring out a Ti version of this with mainly copper head like they did with the D4. I have two of those in D4 and really love them. Excellent value for money.

At this size, the copper head should provide enough mass to provide decent heat-sinking, I'm guessing.

I love the fact that the D4S provides 2-3 times more throw than the D4 (I'm a sucker for throw) but still with a very powerful beam with lots of flood too.

And I love the look of those teal secondaries.


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 18, 2018)

Emisar d4s xpl hi is pushing 5000 lumen at turn on..


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 18, 2018)

aginthelaw said:


> I’ve got mine. Can’t decide which battery to use so I charged all of them. It’s my smallest 26650 outside of my dqg’s, and the aqua colored night light is perfect for a...night light





Mikelights said:


> Gonna be nice especially cause of the extra run time, does anyone know the highest capacity 26650?



I tried three unprotected cells. 

I find shockli imr 5500mah is the best over liitokala and efest.


----------



## andreas0401 (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## mortuus (Aug 19, 2018)

how much better does it handle heat on highest before stepdown vs the d4 ?


----------



## SG1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Heats up just as fast as my D4 219C on turbo. As a side note: switching from smooth ramp to stepped.. 3 fast clicks while main leds are on.


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 19, 2018)

mortuus said:


> how much better does it handle heat on highest before stepdown vs the d4 ?



Still better than d4.. 

d4s xpl hi... 4.02v at the time
turn on @ 4800 lumen
30 seconds @ 4000 lumen

it wasnt that hot...


----------



## markr6 (Aug 20, 2018)

Well, sitting in checkout again. The ROT66 is appealing as well, but I think that's "too much" for me. Just not gonna be practical (practical!??! what's that? )

I think I'll get one of these in the gray/nichia...


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have 2 D4’s and find them to be a great little light. I jumped on the D4S, should be here in a week or so. Couldn’t pass it up for the $.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 20, 2018)

OK I finally did it! This will be my first 26650 light, something I've been wanting for a while now.


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 20, 2018)

egginator1 said:


> I have 2 D4’s and find them to be a great little light. I jumped on the D4S, should be here in a week or so. Couldn’t pass it up for the $.





markr6 said:


> OK I finally did it! This will be my first 26650 light, something I've been wanting for a while now.



You guys will not be disappointed. The same light will cost around $220 4 years ago, and probably 3000 lumen.. 

light are getting more more powerful and prices are cheaper...


----------



## markr6 (Aug 21, 2018)

This shipped quick from mountain electronics! I would have it Friday, but I had it sent to work which means it will probably be delayed until Monday. It goes to a mail service first, which is considered "delivered" a full day before I even get it. Crap!!

p.s. It's on the move...won't arrive until Saturday so that means Monday. At least I'll have something to look forward to first thing at work!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2018)

Got it early! Battery arrived at 3.93v...charging now. The tailcap magnet on this thing can probably pull dents out of a car body! Nice quiet switch, decent threads, good anodizing. This is my first experience with 26650 sized lights, and I gotta say this one is the perfect size in your hand. The gray color is really nice.







I pulled the battery off for a minute since I couldn't wait. AMAZING tint as expected. The UI isn't as difficult as I thought, as long as I don't get into the details. Very Zebralight-ish. I like it!

p.s. I forgot about the aux leds! Had to get into a dark room to get the full effect. SO COOL!!!!


----------



## Nichia! (Aug 24, 2018)

markr6 said:


> Got it early! Battery arrived at 3.93v...charging now. The tailcap magnet on this thing can probably pull dents out of a car body! Nice quiet switch, decent threads, good anodizing. This is my first experience with 26650 sized lights, and I gotta say this one is the perfect size in your hand. The gray color is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats mark!


Nichia C?

More pics please


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> Congrats mark!
> 
> Nichia C?
> 
> More pics please



Yes, 219C. Whiter than white; a real pleasing tint. Almost done topping off the 26650.






If you put a Zebralight logo on this, you could pretty much fool anyone!






I can't believe this thread isn't like 30+ pages long by now!! Such an amazing light, especially for the price. The pic in the previous post isn't sideways by the way; it's hanging off a metal wall 

The aux leds are either very low, low, low beacon (on ~1/2 second, off 2 seconds), or off.

Temp check is a neat feature. 2 blinks, then 5. So I assume 25°C (77°F which makes sense just sitting here without use)


----------



## Random Dan (Aug 24, 2018)

Since the D4S can be reflashed without disassembly, you could easily give it the zebra ui clone to complete the illusion!


----------



## Nichia! (Aug 24, 2018)

It looks awesome! Are the aux leds bright enough? Are the aux leds always on when the light is off?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> It looks awesome! Are the aux leds bright enough? Are the aux leds always on when the light is off?



They're always on at their lowest setting by default, at least mine was. You basically have to put it right on your eyeball to see it in the daylight. The higher setting is much more noticeable, possibly even used as an extreme moonlight mode with night adapted eyes, but I can't say for sure yet. Or you can just turn them off.

Here are the aux leds on higher mode. Lots of ambient light shining into this drawer and they're still easily visible.


----------



## twistedraven (Aug 24, 2018)

CPF isn't the right target audience for relatively unknown brands like Emisar unfortunately, even if they're amazing lights. BLF has a huge thread for the D4s and other lights like the ROT66 and new Haikelites.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2018)

twistedraven said:


> CPF isn't the right target audience for relatively unknown brands like Emisar unfortunately, even if they're amazing lights. BLF has a huge thread for the D4s and other lights like the ROT66 and new Haikelites.



I've been following BLF closely. After the large amount of D4 talk here, I figured this would be twice that. The tint on this seems identical to my Eagletac MX25L3C. Obviously that would be more practical if using on high since it hardly gets hot, but of course they are two completely different animals.


----------



## Nichia! (Aug 24, 2018)

markr6 said:


> They're always on at their lowest setting by default, at least mine was. You basically have to put it right on your eyeball to see it in the daylight. The higher setting is much more noticeable, possibly even used as an extreme moonlight mode with night adapted eyes, but I can't say for sure yet. Or you can just turn them off.
> 
> Here are the aux leds on higher mode. Lots of ambient light shining into this drawer and they're still easily visible.



Thank you very much for sharing..


----------



## twistedraven (Aug 24, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I've been following BLF closely. After the large amount of D4 talk here, I figured this would be twice that. The tint on this seems identical to my Eagletac MX25L3C. Obviously that would be more practical if using on high since it hardly gets hot, but of course they are two completely different animals.




The eagletac has the SW45K D220 binned Nichia 219Bs right? That's very nice if these 5000k 219Cs look just like it. My previous experience with 5000k 219Cs was with a Manker E14, and they were greenish, so I hope I can strike big with this one.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2018)

twistedraven said:


> The eagletac has the SW45K D220 binned Nichia 219Bs right? That's very nice if these 5000k 219Cs look just like it. My previous experience with 5000k 219Cs was with a Manker E14, and they were greenish, so I hope I can strike big with this one.



Yeah it says Nichia 219 D220 SW45 LED (CRI 92) (4500K). I'm just going off memory, so I'm probably wrong. I'll check, since that's pretty much where I set the bar.

In comparison to my Zebralight SC64w, it's clearly warmer. I actually like my ZL better. I would call this D4S Nichia 4400K and the SC64w closer to 5000K.


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 24, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> It looks awesome! Are the aux leds bright enough? Are the aux leds always on when the light is off?



Yes.. aux leds are always on when the light is off.. it is bright and there are 16 of them... you can adjust the aux leds too. Off, low, high, and beacon.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2018)

HOT POTATO! Uncomfortably hot to hold after 27 seconds! Still loving it...can't wait to get out tonight and give it a real go.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 24, 2018)

Looking forward to your observations. 

Many people are interested in this and really all the Emisar offerings. For me, the D4 handles my needs, and the D4S is greater but maybe not so great to retire the D4.


----------



## Nichia! (Aug 24, 2018)

Newlumen said:


> Yes.. aux leds are always on when the light is off.. it is bright and there are 16 of them... you can adjust the aux leds too. Off, low, high, and beacon.



!! Didn't know the aux leds are programable! Thank you for info


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2018)

Regarding the ramp vs. step, I like them both. While I thought I would like the step better on paper, the smooth ramping seems quicker to me. You can stop when you feel like it, instead of having to wait, then possibly decide you in fact wanted the previous mode.

The only small quibble I have is the lanyard attachment; it's crazy sharp! And the flicker when ramping...that's pretty annoying.

I'll probably be ordering a spare non-magnetic cap as well. Mountain Electronics will have them soon. Intl Outdoors has them, but I'll wait for now.


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 24, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> !! Didn't know the aux leds are programable! Thank you for info



I don’t see why not..


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 24, 2018)

markr6 said:


> Regarding the ramp vs. step, I like them both. While I thought I would like the step better on paper, the smooth ramping seems quicker to me. You can stop when you feel like it, instead of having to wait, then possibly decide you in fact wanted the previous mode.
> 
> The only small quibble I have is the lanyard attachment; it's crazy sharp! And the flicker when ramping...that's pretty annoying.
> 
> I'll probably be ordering a spare non-magnetic cap as well. Mountain Electronics will have them soon. Intl Outdoors has them, but I'll wait for now.



I like stepped ramping mode because I know I will not pass over 2000 lumen unless I double click for the turbo.. so it is a great feature..


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 24, 2018)

markr6 said:


> HOT POTATO! Uncomfortably hot to hold after 27 seconds! Still loving it...can't wait to get out tonight and give it a real go.



On my D4s I don't think I've engaged turbo long enough to hit that point. I see them as sub-_kilolumen_ lights most of the time with the occasional ability to burst to ~4k lumens.



KITROBASKIN said:


> Looking forward to your observations.
> 
> Many people are interested in this and really all the Emisar offerings. For me, the D4 handles my needs, and the D4S is greater but maybe not so great to retire the D4.



I see the D4S possibly shuffling my D1 and D1S into _even less_ use given that I have little need for throw.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2018)

Newlumen said:


> I like stepped ramping mode because I know I will not pass over 2000 lumen unless I double click for the turbo.. so it is a great feature..



OK, I'm starting to like the stepped more now that I've used it more. But, and a BIG BUT, is the moonlight mode (or lowest mode). In stepped config, it's a lot brighter than in ramp config. I see you can customize the ramping, but not step.


----------



## JoeRodge (Aug 25, 2018)

Which options are going to be about 4,000 lumens? Which is the brightest option?


----------



## ven (Aug 25, 2018)

iirc its only the 219c that is limited to around 3000lm

Max brightness and throw would be the xpl HI flavours, 6500k would appear brightest i would imagine. However, the 5000k would get my vote as max is short lived regardless, might as well enjoy what your seeing on lower modes which will see more use.

Congrats Mark


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 25, 2018)

JoeRodge said:


> Which options are going to be about 4,000 lumens? Which is the brightest option?



I will say xpl hi 6500k will be the brightest... 
xpl hi 5000k.. 4800-5000 lumen
xpl hi 4000k. 3800 lumen. 
219c 2930 lumen


----------



## markr6 (Aug 25, 2018)

ven said:


> iirc its only the 219c that is limited to around 3000lm
> 
> Max brightness and throw would be the xpl HI flavours, 6500k would appear brightest i would imagine. However, the 5000k would get my vote as max is short lived regardless, might as well enjoy what your seeing on lower modes which will see more use.
> 
> Congrats Mark



Thanks! I totally agree with max being short lived. No surprise obviously. It's fun, it can be useful for a few seconds when you really need it, but the amount of heat and drain on the battery is staggering. 4.22v to 3.9v in a blink of an eye just playing around! This thing is too good to be true. I'l picking up a 5000K XPL now!


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 25, 2018)

I sold my D4s two days after receiving it even though I was really looking forward to it. Ultimately the dimensions were too big (looking at pictures sometimes doesn´t help with that) and the aux LEDs were too low on low and too high on high for my taste. Should the D4 become available with aux LEDs (maybe 4 or 8 then)..... I´d sure buy one.

Eric


----------



## ven (Aug 25, 2018)

markr6 said:


> Thanks! I totally agree with max being short lived. No surprise obviously. It's fun, it can be useful for a few seconds when you really need it, but the amount of heat and drain on the battery is staggering. 4.22v to 3.9v in a blink of an eye just playing around! This thing is too good to be true. I'l picking up a 5000K XPL now!




Here comes the danger, now when you read about not getting your 1st being a problem, its where to stop after! These(D4 and D1 included) are awesome little excellent value lights. Crazy high...............we are use to that, no harm and if anything, can be of use from time to time. Its also FUN, which for me is also an important part with flashlights. We have work tools, headlamps what get the job done. But we also need to have fun, 4000+lm from a small light= FUN.............even if its just 20-30 seconds. Speaking of which, its not often we actually(well me personally anyway) much longer for scanning or lighting up an area. 30s is quite a bit of time putting light out. Being 26650 has several benefits, personally i find that size fits in hand more comfortable than 18650 form. Then less V sag from the high drain 26650 cell, also 4000-5500(ish) mah from one single cell. No swapping out 2 cells, or side by side with + to head one side, - to head other(no fun in the dark when needing light quick!). So kind of the benefit of 2x 18650 in mah, nicer in hand form(subjective) with the single 26650 body...............little better heat dissipation over its sister D4. 

I would hazard a guess at 700+ lumens continuous, which is a lot of light for an hour or more.................

I also like the lock out/in regulated set level of 400lm as well, super useful for most applications without having to adjust to.


----------



## Connor (Aug 25, 2018)

markr6 said:


> OK, I'm starting to like the stepped more now that I've used it more. But, and a BIG BUT, is the moonlight mode (or lowest mode). In stepped config, it's a lot brighter than in ramp config. I see you can customize the ramping, but not step.



Yes, you can. 
Not only can you configure ramp "floor" and "ceiling" but also the number of steps. 

See: http://toykeeper.net/torches/emisar-d4s/rampingiosv3-ui.png


----------



## markr6 (Aug 25, 2018)

Connor said:


> Yes, you can.
> Not only can you configure ramp "floor" and "ceiling" but also the number of steps.
> 
> See: http://toykeeper.net/torches/emisar-d4s/rampingiosv3-ui.png



I studied that for a long time last night and couldn't figure it out. I saw "ramp cfg" and figured that was only for the _smooth _ramping. I was confusing "ramp" for "smooth". So ramping is either 'stepped' or 'smooth'. Just an oversight on my part.

I think I'll stuck with stepped mode now. I took it down to 5 steps from 7 to speed things up, and made the lowest mode "1" for a moonlight mode. What an insane UI!!! (in a good way )


----------



## Connor (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes, you can configure both ramps independently from each other. I switched to stepped ramps, too (floor 1, ceiling 120, 7 steps). 
It's just more predictable/easier to choose the "right" brightness. 

BTW: I discovered that you also can start from high and ramp _downwards _by "double click and hold" (from off).


----------



## markr6 (Aug 25, 2018)

Connor said:


> BTW: I discovered that you also can start from high ramp and downwards by "double click and hold" (from off).



Yeah I like that! I may be missing something again, but double click (not hold) from off in _smooth _goes to turbo. Double click in _stepped _from off goes to the ceiling.


----------



## Connor (Aug 25, 2018)

Double click from *off *always goes to the configured ceiling. Double click when *on *goes to turbo. 

My D4s came configured with smooth ceiling set to 150 (=same as turbo), stepped ceiling 120.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 25, 2018)

Connor said:


> Double click from *off *always goes to the configured ceiling. Double click when *on *goes to turbo.
> 
> My D4s came configured with smooth ceiling set to 150 (=same as turbo), stepped ceiling 120.



OK that makes sense. That's how mine is configured as well. I think I'll keep it so I'm less tempted to always double click into turbo, killing my battery so quick.


----------



## Connor (Aug 25, 2018)

Yep, turbo on the D4s is for those special occasions when you want to impress - or start a fire. ;-)


----------



## markr6 (Aug 26, 2018)

I’m out of town for the weekend and brought my Zebralight SC600w IV HI and D4S. I was surprised to see the CCT and tints were very close. I don’t think this 219C is anywhere near 5000k. The CRI isn’t so important to me, and the SC600 actually seems more accurate/rich to my eyes.

My EC4SW with MTG2 is a solid 5000k. Much cooler than the 5000k 219C.

Just an observation; all the lights I mentioned are nice. Since I’m not seeing any real gains with the high CRI, i’ll definitely be picking up a 5000k 3A version.


----------



## ven (Aug 26, 2018)

Optics can change the "tint" so to speak, i have seen differences with the same LED, be it 219b or 219c flavours. In a reflector(this a variable depending on width/depth) and triple/quad optics. One of the most noticeable changes for me is the 219c 4000k which in optics appears a little too yellow, yet in a reflector, the yellow is very very slight.

MT-G2 is an awesome LED, shame more lights have not used it. For me age is not an issue with LED's, its about temp, tint and quality of(CRI a part to, but temp and tint 1st).


----------



## markr6 (Aug 27, 2018)

One small complaint about the UI. If you turn it on low by clicking and holding, then double click to turbo, when you double click to exit turbo it won't go back to low...instead it goes to the last memory mode. Unless if low was in fact the last mode. Same with turning it off; it may not turn back on in low.

p.s. the aux leds are still plenty bright at night even on the lowest setting. I had to turn the light bezel-down after waking up in the middle of the night!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 29, 2018)

I measured 70uA drain while the aux leds were on the low setting. OK I guess, but I'm just using a $20 DMM so I'm not sure how useful that is.


----------



## Lips (Aug 29, 2018)

Just a fantastic versatile beast of a light in a pretty small package. Learning new stuff about the user interface everyday! (400 lumen regulated by loosening tail-cap). It's not an EDC like say a Zebralight SC32 but the D4s is a great light with lots of customization and function. Great throwy wide beam, it's a flashaholics buy...


----------



## MAD777 (Aug 29, 2018)

I love to see these new high-tech lights. But I agree with mark & ven that the MT-G2 put out a super pleasing light.


----------



## SG1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> I sold my D4s two days after receiving it even though I was really looking forward to it. Ultimately the dimensions were too big (looking at pictures sometimes doesn´t help with that) and the aux LEDs were too low on low and too high on high for my taste. Should the D4 become available with aux LEDs (maybe 4 or 8 then)..... I´d sure buy one.
> 
> Eric




I know what you mean there brother, it is a bigger and thicker light! I just can’t get over how powerful and use the beam is so I force myself to carry it in my back pocket. I “ACCEPT” the pros over the cons carrying the light and now I’m good with it !:twothumbs


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 4, 2018)

New toy in house!












Quick subjective impressions:
+The auxiliary cyan LEDs are pure awesome. They just faintly glow, and I would have them no other way.
+The size is very ergonomic. I already assumed it would be coming in, as I love the feel of 26650 tubes. 
+The side switch is done just right— its surroundings are raised up for easy location, but the switch itself is recessed to prevent accidental activation. I hate switches that are hard to find (Catapult V6), but this one is easy and natural.
+The beam profile is nice— broad-ish hotspot with tint shift being minimal.
-The sharp edges along the lanyard hole stick out like a sore thumb. They prevent this from being the ultimate ergonomic light. Upon close look it doesn’t even seem to be chamfered. 
- I wouldn’t say the tint is horrible, but bad—it’s noticeably green. I’m not even just comparing it to my rosy ROT66 either, I’m comparing it to my SC600 MK3 high, and more importantly, my Catapult V6 neutral white, which is also 5000k. I remember my Manker E14 (also sporting 5000k 90+ CRI 219Cs) to be greenish as well, but perhaps not as bad as this one.
-Feels light/hollow. Doesn’t have the same inspiring heft as my other lights.
- No stainless steel bezel. I know it’s a budget light, but I’m going to put this on there anyways. When lights fall, then tend to hit themselves on their head. Even a tiny one as like on the Catapult V6 or Zebralight SC600 MK3 HI would suffice.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 5, 2018)

Finally arrived. 

Initial impressions: 

I intellectually knew than a 26650 was larger than an 18650, but it took a comparison in the flesh to fully realize the size difference.

The aux LEDs are neat. Not as blue in person as they tend to photograph.

The UI is more involved than the previous Emisars. This is unavoidable. Ramping setup eluded me in the few minutes I toyed with it.

Initial (indoors, lights on) impression of the beam pattern: much more reflector like than the smaller D4 optic.


----------



## Newlumen (Sep 5, 2018)

Nice. Here is d4 and d4s comparison.


----------



## Ares (Sep 5, 2018)

According to this, here are the default config values:

Smooth ramp floor: 1/150
Smooth ramp ceiling: 120/150
Stepped ramp floor: 20/150
Stepped ramp ceiling: 120/150
Stepped ramp steps: 7
Beacon mode timing: once every 2 seconds
Aux LED mode (off): low
Aux LED mode (lockout): blinking
Temperature limit: 45 C

I had some difficulty figuring out how to program it at first. For anyone else that's stumped, turn the light on. Pick your ramp (smooth / stepped) with three fast clicks. After that, configure your ramp with four fast clicks. It'll blink once and strobe for the Floor. If you want the lowest low and highest high as I did, click once for the lowest low. Then it'll blink twice and strobe for the Ceiling. If you want the highest ceiling, click once. If you're in stepped mode, it'll then blink three times and strobe for the number of steps. Just click it for as many steps as you want.

So if you want to program it to the defaults above, you'd click three times to pick your ramp, four times to configure said ramp, then when it blinks once and strobes, click once. When it blinks twice and strobes, click 30 times. When it blinks three times and strobes (stepped ramp only), click 7 times.

In other words, instead of that funky, "click N times for 1 + Turbo - N" just think of it as "click N times for 150 - N" knowing that 150 is as bright as it goes (aka Turbo).

I have to admit, if Hank ever makes a ZebraLight SC64 sized torch, my ZebraLight days may be over. I vastly prefer a smooth ramp to a stepped ramp and the freedom to burn myself in the name of showing it off, if I so desire. Love all my Emisars!

Ps. My *only* quibble with this D4s is that the XP-L HI V2 5D, 4000K is not nearly as warm as the XP-G2 S4 5D, 4000K LEDs in my old D4 - but that's my own mistake for wanting more lumens over the tried and true tint of the XP-G2s. Those XP-G2s are a beautiful almost incandescent color and I love them. (For anyone wondering, my D4s XP-L's are just a shade warmer than my SC64w's XHP35 4500K tint, whereas my D4's XP-G2's are about _two_ shades warmer than the D4s XP-L's.)

Pps. I really, really hope I can get a new D4 or program my trusty old D4 with this new v3 firmware!


----------



## Mattz68 (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for info on the xpl 4000k...I was also going to “go for the lumens” but now I’m leaning toward the xpg 2 for the warmer tint. One of the vendors that sells the Emisar D4s states: “xpg2 is neutral/warm” and the xpl 4000 is just “neutral”. This kinda gives the buyer an indication that there is tint difference between the two emiters.


----------



## Ares (Sep 5, 2018)

Mattz68 said:


> Thanks for info on the xpl 4000k...I was also going to “go for the lumens” but now I’m leaning toward the xpg 2 for the warmer tint. One of the vendors that sells the Emisar D4s states: “xpg2 is neutral/warm” and the xpl 4000 is just “neutral”. This kinda gives the buyer an indication that there is tint difference between the two emiters.



It's a very good tint, don't get me wrong. It's certainly warmer than my ZebraLight SC62w. It's just not that... campfire "warm and fuzzy" that the XP-G2 gives off. Not enough for me to order another one and sell this one / give it away as a Christmas present - but just enough that I'm going to casually mention it in a forum where I know I'll get nods of understanding instead of blank stares or eye rolls LOL

And although it is significantly brighter and has better color rendition than my D4 XP-G2, it IS enough to dissuade me from splurging on the XP-L HI version of the D4 as well. I'm quite happy with my XP-G2 version instead.


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2018)

Ares said:


> It's a very good tint, don't get me wrong. - but just enough that I'm going to casually mention it in a forum where I know I'll get nods of understanding instead of blank stares or eye rolls LOL




Love it!!! :twothumbs

I have had a few different xpl HI 4000k LED's, some rosy/slightly warm=very nice, others not rosy, tad towards yellow= ok but not as nice as other samples. Maybe triple optics make the HI 4k more rosy, no evidence or proof to back that blanket guess up!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 7, 2018)

If you don't think you'll use the magnetic cap much, skip it. It pulls the battery out when you take it off, and could fall if you don't catch it. I'll be ordering an extra w/o magnet when they become available.


----------



## Newlumen (Sep 7, 2018)

Both of my d4s arrived today.. they shipped it on August 28th.. so it only took 10 days.. they were shipped with China post 4F.


----------



## JoeRodge (Sep 9, 2018)

Emisar D4S 26650 High Power LED Flashlight
Color - Grey (smooth surface)
Led & Tint - Neutral White - XP-L HI V2 3A, 5000K
Battery - 1 * LiitoKala 5000mAh 26650 cell

Ordered from int-outdoor. Excited can't wait to get it!


----------



## Zeron1 (Sep 12, 2018)

JoeRodge said:


> Emisar D4S 26650 High Power LED Flashlight
> Color - Grey (smooth surface)
> Led & Tint - Neutral White - XP-L HI V2 3A, 5000K
> Battery - 1 * LiitoKala 5000mAh 26650 cell
> ...



Gratz, Joe!!! I ordered one yesterday and am looking forward to the light.

I picked the gray one with XP-L HI 4000k and a magnetic cap. After emailing Hank about durability of the side switch, he made sure that the switch wouldn't fail from a simple drop.

Now I'll just need my ODF30 back from Lumintop as soon as they get it through a warranty fix. Then again, I'm really tempted to pull that thing apart next time it fails on me. This will be my first quad-LED powered by a 26650.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 12, 2018)

It was foggy last night so I took my 219C out for a walk. WOW!! You really need to get into some open spaces to give this a workout on turbo. Such a pleasant beam profile and the size is very ergonomic. The fog really exaggerated the output and was just blinding. Sometimes it's fun to have a "showoff" mode.


----------



## adept1 (Sep 14, 2018)

I just got mine a couple of days ago. It's XP-L Hi 4000k, green body with magnetic tail. This has instantly become one of my favorite lights ever!

UI is just awesome. Powerful and flexible, but also easy to use.
Tint is perfect and output is amazing.
Fit and finish is excellent.

Very impressed!


----------



## JoeRodge (Sep 14, 2018)

Zeron1 said:


> Gratz, Joe!!! I ordered one yesterday and am looking forward to the light.
> 
> I picked the gray one with XP-L HI 4000k and a magnetic cap. After emailing Hank about durability of the side switch, he made sure that the switch wouldn't fail from a simple drop.
> 
> Now I'll just need my ODF30 back from Lumintop as soon as they get it through a warranty fix. Then again, I'm really tempted to pull that thing apart next time it fails on me. This will be my first quad-LED powered by a 26650.



thought about getting that version but almost all my lights are 4000-4500. Had to step out of my comfort zone, lol. I also thought 5000k would look good on this power house


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 15, 2018)

Even with the less efficient 219C, this host can handle more heat than I thought it could, probably around 500-600 lumens continuous without getting hot. Not bad!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 15, 2018)

Great to read your perspective, twistedraven. Hopefully you can expand on the subtleties in comparison with the other 3 Rott's you've got (getting); namely light quality.


----------



## Connor (Sep 15, 2018)

twistedraven said:


> Even with the less efficient 219C, this host can handle more heat than I thought it could, probably around 500-600 lumens continuous without getting hot. Not bad!



It can handle way more than 500-600 lumens ... I would say >1000 sustained when "handcooled".


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 15, 2018)

I just tried to visually match the output between my SC600 MK3 HI's high output of 1100 lumens to the D4s 219C, and at this output it gradually gets warmer over time. By about 5 mins it's still pretty holdable. I think with the XPL HIs it can sustain that pretty well without heat issues. A nice feat for an almost pocketable host.

That's the nice thing with multi-emitter lights, they're more efficient at lower outputs.


I will include the D4s with my ROT66s, but whenever I try to do multiple beams at once, my light always defaults to making the D4s pure white, even though it's rather greenish. I hope the same doesn't happen with stills of each one individually.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 15, 2018)

twisted raven,
Your verbal assessment of flashlights is very telling. Maybe because your eyes work like people such as me, but pictures are just one reference and can be near useless without context. I was hoping you could give us your impressions of the different emitters in your ROT66’s as compared with your D4S’s (?)


----------



## Mattz68 (Sep 17, 2018)

Just joined the D45 club after after almost a year of owning the D1. I ordered the xpg2 neutral/warm 4000k version hoping for the ultimate mountain bike light. It looks like it will be a nice balance of throw and flood. One of big reasons I’ve been attracted to Emisar flashlights (Besides crazy performance) is the nice selection of different tints to choose from.


----------



## Newlumen (Sep 17, 2018)

Mattz68 said:


> Just joined the D45 club after after almost a year of owning the D1. I ordered the xpg2 neutral/warm 4000k version hoping for the ultimate mountain bike light. It looks like it will be a nice balance of throw and flood. One of big reasons I’ve been attracted to Emisar flashlights (Besides crazy performance) is the nice selection of different tints to choose from.



Yes sir. It throw like a xpl hi except it is not brigther.. xpg2 is suitable for most tasks.. good choice !


----------



## Mattz68 (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah, I was tempted by the xpl Hi 4000k for sure. My D1 xpl has one of the best led tints I’ve ever laid eyes on. But a few comments by my fellow candlepower members about yellowish tints (and the extra 20 bucks) made me give the xpg2 a try despite the lower output. International outdoor puts the xpl at 45000 candela, and the xpg2 at 40,000 -not a major difference for me...


----------



## Zeron1 (Sep 20, 2018)

JoeRodge said:


> thought about getting that version but almost all my lights are 4000-4500. Had to step out of my comfort zone, lol. I also thought 5000k would look good on this power house



How much difference between your 5000k vs a neutral white light at similar lumens?


----------



## nigelbisonn (Sep 27, 2018)

Mattz68, how do you attach a flashlight to your mountain bike? I have been using a flashlight on my commuter bike for some time with just a really sturdy silicone rubber band (it's a repurposed hair tie actually) but this would never do for the bumps of mountain biking.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Sep 27, 2018)

nigelbisonn said:


> Mattz68, how do you attach a flashlight to your mountain bike? I have been using a flashlight on my commuter bike for some time with just a really sturdy silicone rubber band (it's a repurposed hair tie actually) but this would never do for the bumps of mountain biking.



Just go on to a site like Banggood or Gearbest, and search for "flashlight bicycle holder". You'll get a bunch of different holders for a variety of lights. Usually about $5.


----------



## Zeron1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Just got my light and am I impressed. I personally like the tint more than my Mac's Custom SST-50EDC @ 4500k. The temperature is slightly warmer is much forgiving to my sensitive eyes. The beam pattern is very uniform and have a solid hotspot. I find the UI very simple and the compact size makes it that much more confortable to my small hands. Have not gotten a chance to compare it to anything as it is currently daytime. The magnet is quite strong and will be a very good friend when working on cars.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 28, 2018)

Glad you like it! I'm tempted to get another, 5000K HI this time, but trying to save some cash lately...


----------



## Nokoff (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## JoeRodge (Sep 29, 2018)

The flashlight is gorgeous. Looking at the reflectors, LEDs and the board beneath is just beautiful. A first I thought my 2300 lumen zebra was about the same brightness but the D4S had a brighter hotspot. But I was so wrong. Once i stopped white wall hunting, LIKE A PEASANT(JK), I went outside and was floored by not only the brightest but the throw.
My only dissapointent is I see some scratches under the lens, maybe it's dirt. But I also see a little something on one of the reflectors as well. I don't usually stare into flashlights though so I will pretend it doesn't exist(I've mastered denial.)

But seriously, I am having a good time so far. I can also see some people pocketing this. It's thick and I wouldn't personally. But it is possible.


----------



## Zeron1 (Sep 29, 2018)

I got a chance last night to test it out. I'm very impressed at the fact that it's an optic and yet, it throws quite well for its size. The part that didn't surprise me was that after 1500 lumens, the color rendition is almost all the same (except 6500k). I got a chance to use it this morning in the garage as a skylight and with the magnet, it makes a perfect work light. I'd like to get another one but I've got other things that are priority.


----------



## jorn (Sep 29, 2018)

markr6 said:


> If you don't think you'll use the magnetic cap much, skip it. It pulls the battery out when you take it off, and could fall if you don't catch it. I'll be ordering an extra w/o magnet when they become available.


just put some heat on the magnet. magnets will die when heated over 85 celsius.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 7, 2018)

I hadn’t used my D4S much yet, and had not seen the complaints on blf about green Nichia emitters in the older D4. Hank at Intl Outdoor confessed to a bad reel with green they said. My D4S has a visible green corona. 

Edit: a friend pointed this out.. it’s possibly just from the torch’s green body. No idea if Hank is still using the bad feel or not. Doesn’t affect color outdoors just on a white wall.


----------



## JoeRodge (Oct 11, 2018)

I can't seem to figure out how to change the ramping settings. I accidently changed how it ramps up and down and now it is stepping instead of smooth.

Also, can anyone better explain how to change the temp setting to go hotter. I appreciate it. This image is just confusing.


----------



## JoeRodge (Oct 11, 2018)

Help lol


----------



## markr6 (Oct 11, 2018)

JoeRodge said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to change the ramping settings. I accidently changed how it ramps up and down and now it is stepping instead of smooth.
> 
> Also, can anyone better explain how to change the temp setting to go hotter. I appreciate it. This image is just confusing.



When it's on, just click 3 times quickly to switch it between ramping and stepping. Regarding the thermal config, I can't say because I haven't messed with that yet.


----------



## tyu (Oct 11, 2018)

JoeRodge said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to change the ramping settings. I accidently changed how it ramps up and down and now it is stepping instead of smooth.
> 
> Also, can anyone better explain how to change the temp setting to go hotter. I appreciate it. This image is just confusing.



When on, use 3 fast clicks to toggle between ramped and smooth.

"For each menu item, the light will first blink a number of times corresponding to the item number (first, second, etc.) After that, the light will begin fluttering on and off fairly quickly. While the light is fluttering, you can click the button a number of times; the light will count the number of button presses and use that number as its new configuration for that menu item. After a short period of time, the fluttering will stop and the light will move on to the next menu item. After the light has gone through all of the menu items, it will return to whatever mode it was in before entering the configuration mode."

From off, click 10 times. After 2 flashes and the start of fluttering, click once for every degree over 30 deg C to set the limit. The manual I'm reading says 45 deg C is the default, so that would be 15 clicks. After that I believe it will exit the mode.

Edited to paste content from the manual.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 12, 2018)

So who’s getting which new aux LED color?
I wasn’t a huge fan of the cyan so glad to see other options.


----------



## cp2315 (Oct 12, 2018)

I ordered one with amber aux today. With xpl hi 4000k, black finish


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 12, 2018)

I like the sound of that!

I may order a red aux on green


----------



## Zeron1 (Oct 12, 2018)

i might just get me another one with a yellow aux light. I'm thinking of the 5000k with a magnetic cap. Totally worth the wait as the light is very reliable and useful for my application.


----------



## Deadsailor21 (Oct 13, 2018)

Does anyone know if they are going to have a pocket clip for the D4S? If not does anyone know where to source one that might work? Been looking everywhere.


----------



## mortuus (Oct 14, 2018)

why is 3000k tint not offered ?


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 14, 2018)

Deadsailor21 said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to have a pocket clip for the D4S? If not does anyone know where to source one that might work? Been looking everywhere.




I’ve got mine on a neck lanyard! 

Lol jk It is pretty wide so probably only ever going to get the lanyard hole. I could be wrong. Not a torch I’d ever pocket carry, well never say never.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 14, 2018)

mortuus said:


> why is 3000k tint not offered ?



Great question!

A tint leaning toward the magenta/pink like 7A3 is perfect. I don’t think they understand that it won’t be so yellow like a neutral 4000-5000k would be. 

I have two cyan D4S already so I’m not buying more..unless they would offer a 3000k option then well yeah probably I will, or I sell one of mine first. You never know.


----------



## low (Oct 17, 2018)

I just purchased 2 of the D4S, one with the 219c and one with the XPL HI 3A. I saw some beam shots on youtube with the 219c and I must say it looked quite impressive, huge hotspot and what looked to be quite a bit of throw, he never gave a range so its hard to tell. Now if the XPL HI will double that with a large hotspot to boot, I will be a very happy camper. He also said the moonlight mode was 3-4 lumens, but it looked a lot lower than that. Does anyone know how low it goes?


----------



## low (Oct 24, 2018)

Well I got my 2 flashlights in and I am impressed with the 219c. It did not appear to be at 5k, 4750k perhaps but it had some pink tint to it which made me happy, very nice tint overall and you could tell the high CRI was there. Very pleasant. As far as throw I am going to guess 200 yards. ( This was in a field that has a fair amount if residual light, enough that you could see to walk, but not see what your stepping on) I was able to distinguish large round bales of hay at that range which surprised me. I really like this light. It lights up a lot. A great walking around flashlight. It lights up a lot all around you.

As for the XPL HI it looked to be spot on with the 5000k with a tighter hotspot, not real tight but tighter and a very, very light hint of green in the hotspot, I could only see it wall hunting on hi. Throws a lot better than the 219c, once you ramp up the XPL HI a wee bit, the 219c is brighter on moonlight than the HI, (on mine) bright enough for me to get around. What shocked me about the HI was the lack of throw compared to the 219c at full power. At 200 yards (219c) you could tell if someone was besides the bale perhaps, but out at 300 yards you could tell that was a bale of hay (being I knew it was there) but I could not distinguish it like I could with the 219c at 200 yds. I thought it would double the throw, but not so, in this partially lit field. Maybe 50-75 more yards of serviceable light but that's it. I swapped the batteries around but nothing changed. 

So if you are on the fence between these two, I would save the $18 and get the 219c, I don't think you will regret it at all. Unless of course if you are colorblind in the red-green, then the XPL HI would be the choice, or you want a little tighter hotspot.

Of course yardage will change (perhaps even dramatically?) if you are in complete darkness, cant wait to try that out.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 24, 2018)

You won the tint lottery Low, my Nichia has a touch of green corona. Nothing you’d see except in a white wall. 

I have an XPL HI 5000k in the mail for over a month now, I’ll see if my results are similar when/ if I ever get it lol.


----------



## low (Oct 24, 2018)

Wow, I guess I am a winner then. And it will be interesting to see what your results are. Perhaps your XPL HI will throw twice as far as your 219c. Good luck!
I forgot to add that I bought them at Mt. Electronics and both came with the cyan Aux Led, which I liked, not blue, not green, just half and half.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 27, 2018)

I received my XPL Hi 5000k today. It has a really nice beam color, and a large flood hotspot. It easily has more throw than my Nichia one. 

They’re both cyan. One thing I don’t get is why, on my newer one, the cyan AUX LEDs are so much brighter. 

The one on the left is green host with the Nichia. On the right is a black host with XPL 5000k. Both AUX LEDs are set to high. I can see a slight green tint on the left one which I attribute to the green host; I believe it affects the Nichia beam too. What I can’t understand is why the same AUX LED is so much brighter on the right. Ideas?


----------



## Zeron1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nokoff said:


> I received my XPL Hi 5000k today. It has a really nice beam color, and a large flood hotspot. It easily has more throw than my Nichia one.
> 
> They’re both cyan. One thing I don’t get is why, on my newer one, the cyan AUX LEDs are so much brighter.
> 
> The one on the left is green host with the Nichia. On the right is a black host with XPL 5000k. Both AUX LEDs are set to high. I can see a slight green tint on the left one which I attribute to the green host; I believe it affects the Nichia beam too. What I can’t understand is why the same AUX LED is so much brighter on the right. Ideas?



You can lower the brightness settings of the AUX LED's. It has 3 modes; low, high and beacon.


----------



## Connor (Oct 27, 2018)

Nokoff said:


> Both AUX LEDs are set to high. I can see a slight green tint on the left one which I attribute to the green host; I believe it affects the Nichia beam too. What I can’t understand is why the same AUX LED is so much brighter on the right. Ideas?



Looks to me as if the left light has the AUX LEDs set to *low*.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 28, 2018)

Now you understand what I’m saying. The ceiling on the newer one is much higher, meaning it’s a lot brighter, so much so you thought the left one was on low. 

However, as I said both are set to High. I understand UI. It’s 7 clicks to change between low, hi, beacon, off. 

I’ll perform a battery drain test before I reach out to ToyKeeper.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 28, 2018)

I also found her current pulls for the AUX LEDs. I’ll see if I can get a reading on my old Fluke. Comparing my results to hers will tell the tale; not sure if the current was changed by design or not. All I know so far is that she compared high aux to moonlight. The one on the right above puts out well above moonlight. It’s too bright to keep on at night.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 28, 2018)

I love the low aux mode. 0.03mA? Nice! Nitecore can't even manage 2000 times that when completely OFF


----------



## low (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow, now that's low, makes you wonder just how long it will run on the regular moonlight mode.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 28, 2018)

Yea I agree 100% and low aux looks nice, like tritium vials down in the head. 

It just doesn’t glow out the top quite enough. Both my lows look the same, it’s just the high that’s the issue. If I can’t fix it I’ll probably just use low on that one. I’m doing a battery drain test all day today then I’ll go from there. 

I actually really like how the green body makes the cyan aux LEDs appear a tint of green. It’s more subtle than the bright green that was just released. Bright Green isn’t good for night vision. I prefer red to anything, and I am considering the amber, but not green. 

I have red/blue/green on my Acebeam X80 and the red is what the family prefers when walking the mutts after dark. It really does not affect our eyes at all while the other colors make me squint. 

I am thinking another green with red aux, you know for Christmas  and a black host with Amber aux. The black looks really good on this host.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 28, 2018)

So to update. My new D4S lost .07 volts in 12 hours by using Aux High alone. The old one lost under .01. 

So it’s much brighter and burning more juice. That’s definitely not within specs.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 29, 2018)

Nokoff said:


> So to update. My new D4S lost .07 volts in 12 hours by using Aux High alone. The old one lost under .01.
> 
> So it’s much brighter and burning more juice. That’s definitely not within specs.



Hmm, I'll need to test time. Both of those figures are high enough that I may just turn my aux function off completely.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 29, 2018)

I consulted ToyKeeper. She believes my one to have an issue, not indicative of all newer ones, but of course isn’t sure. I’ll measure the current draw soon as I can. 

My new D4S went from 4.17V to 4.10V in 12 hours. That’s not normal. My other, older, D4S had me an immeasurable decrease so it’s fine.


----------



## low (Oct 29, 2018)

I do not know if Emisar did this on purpose, but when 2 D4S's are held together by there magnets and you grip it in the middle of the two lights, it has a very good feel to it. Just like it was meant to carry it like that, very balanced a very secure grip. Just in case anybody else can't decide which one to tote with them, take both!


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 31, 2018)

low said:


> I do not know if Emisar did this on purpose, but when 2 D4S's are held together by there magnets and you grip it in the middle of the two lights, it has a very good feel to it. Just like it was meant to carry it like that, very balanced a very secure grip. Just in case anybody else can't decide which one to tote with them, take both!



Lol great idea


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 31, 2018)

Ok so I measured the draw of the current for AUX LOW and AUX HIGH for both my D4S’s. 

My new one with the issue had .07 mA low and 26.4 mA on high. 

My other D4S had .07 mA on low and 1.1 mA on high. This one is totally within spec. 

The low is within spec on both. Anything around 1.0 mA on high is within spec. My new one is 26 times that on high. It’ll drain the battery, so I’m just keeping that one set to low. 

I could tell there was a problem because my newer D4S on HIGH AUX was so much brighter than my other one. Doing these tests verified it.


----------



## low (Oct 31, 2018)

Nokoff said:


> Ok so I measured the draw of the current for AUX LOW and AUX HIGH for both my D4S’s.
> 
> My new one with the issue had .07 mA low and 26.4 mA on high.
> 
> ...




Totally don't know if it can be done, but can you measure the moonlight mode to see how much current is being used? Surly there has to be a mathematical formula, current used divided by 5500 mAh or SLT to see how long it will run? 

My 219c is brighter than my HI on low, but they should both pull the same current correct?


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 31, 2018)

Luckily for both of us ToyKeeper did all the hard work. She was using a prototype for her review. I have found that my values of current are slightly higher than hers, but they’re close enough to go by hers as a standard. In real world use you’re probably going to shave 10% runtime off her estimates. YMMV. I can’t link it due to forum rules but it’s over on BLF.


----------



## low (Oct 31, 2018)

Nokoff said:


> Luckily for both of us ToyKeeper did all the hard work. She was using a prototype for her review. I have found that my values of current are slightly higher than hers, but they’re close enough to go by hers as a standard. In real world use you’re probably going to shave 10% runtime off her estimates. YMMV. I can’t link it due to forum rules but it’s over on BLF.




Thank you so much for that Nokoff, around 100 days of a big hotspot of moonlight mode, very useful.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm going to test mine just to be sure. I'm leaving it sit where it's at (4.07v) on aux low and will recheck check the voltage in a week or so.


----------



## Nokoff (Nov 2, 2018)

Let us know how that goes! 

I hope I just got the unlucky one that had a little solder bridge and you guys will be fine.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nokoff said:


> Let us know how that goes!
> 
> I hope I just got the unlucky one that had a little solder bridge and you guys will be fine.



Good news!!

Nov. 1 it was at 4.07v.

Nov. 8 after no use, sitting with aux leds on low, still at 4.07v.

I think I'll let it go another week just to be sure.


----------



## Nokoff (Nov 8, 2018)

Congrats! you’re fine then, with Low at least. I’m sure they’re all fine. Hank was gracious and even offered me a refund and I said no cuz it’s not a big deal. This was an honest one-off issue


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 12, 2018)

My D4S has some occasional odd behavior on stepped ramping mode. It will _stutter_ on mode change, which can result in numerous behaviors such as not stepping up or down, making a partial step, dropping to lowest mode, or simply turning off and dropping to aux mode. Per the battery check mode, cell voltage has consistently remained in the upper range (i.e. 4.2V - 3.6V). Physically powering it down can help, as can simply letting it fit for a day.

I'd shrug it off, except this seems to have been happening with increasing frequency.


----------



## Nokoff (Nov 13, 2018)

I’d try it with a different battery, not protected of course. 

There also have been updated versions of the firmware though I’m not sure these ever had any issues like what you’re describing. I don’t know if it’s mechanical like my issue was or firmware so I’d say just post up on ToyKeeper’s D4S thread over at BLF...she will know if it’s the UI firmware or not. 

If none of that works then warranty is in effect. I could live with my issue but not what you’re describing.


----------



## Connor (Nov 13, 2018)

The D4S is now offered in *XP-L HD 5100lm* / 27,000cd. :devil:

Cool White - XP-L HD V6 1A, 6500K 
Neutral White - XP-L HD V6 3D, 5000K


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 13, 2018)

idleprocess said:


> My D4S has some occasional odd behavior on stepped ramping mode. It will _stutter_ on mode change, which can result in numerous behaviors such as not stepping up or down, making a partial step, dropping to lowest mode, or simply turning off and dropping to aux mode. Per the battery check mode, cell voltage has consistently remained in the upper range (i.e. 4.2V - 3.6V). Physically powering it down can help, as can simply letting it fit for a day.
> 
> I'd shrug it off, except this seems to have been happening with increasing frequency.





Nokoff said:


> I’d try it with a different battery, not protected of course.
> 
> There also have been updated versions of the firmware though I’m not sure these ever had any issues like what you’re describing. I don’t know if it’s mechanical like my issue was or firmware so I’d say just post up on ToyKeeper’s D4S thread over at BLF...she will know if it’s the UI firmware or not.
> 
> If none of that works then warranty is in effect. I could live with my issue but not what you’re describing.



Think I determined the source of the problem. After some experimenting with it this evening in stepped and ramp mode with the same glitches, I noticed that it would malf more or less depending on grip and also noticed that whenever it malfed it often blinked wholly off for a fraction of a second. It occurred to me that this was likely effecting the battery-tube-to-head connection and the times that my mechanical lockout process remedied it likely tightened said connection enough to make good contact again. Tightened it those last few arcseconda or so of rotation and it stopped misbehaving. Loosened the head just perceptibly and the symptoms returned.


----------



## Nokoff (Nov 14, 2018)

If you have any thread lube on, that might be making the connection bad, wipe it clean. You shouldn’t have to twist it so tight to make a connection. Thread lube is notorious for interfering with the path. Great news though!


----------



## markr6 (Nov 14, 2018)

Mtn Electronics said they would sell the caps without magnets separately. Now I see that's gone away. Too bad, because I hate the magnet. It pulls the batter out when removing, makes it easy to drop.


----------



## tyu (Nov 14, 2018)

markr6 said:


> Mtn Electronics said they would sell the caps without magnets separately. Now I see that's gone away. Too bad, because I hate the magnet. It pulls the batter out when removing, makes it easy to drop.



The text about non-magnetic caps is down in the specifications section and the non-magnetic caps are already available from Mtn.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 14, 2018)

tyu said:


> The text about non-magnetic caps is down in the specifications section and the non-magnetic caps are already available from Mtn.



Thanks! I found it. Definitely worth the $3.99 to me.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 14, 2018)

Nokoff said:


> If you have any thread lube on, that might be making the connection bad, wipe it clean. You shouldn’t have to twist it so tight to make a connection. Thread lube is notorious for interfering with the path. Great news though!



No thread lube unless intl-outdoor shipped it that way. Probably inherent to the way that the battery tube engages the ground contact on the PCB.



markr6 said:


> Mtn Electronics said they would sell the caps without magnets separately. Now I see that's gone away. Too bad, because I hate the magnet. It pulls the batter out when removing, makes it easy to drop.



I simply make a habit of securing the cell before the magnet can extract it. As an added bonus, the magnet does a great job of keeping an 18650 centered for casual use without a spacer.

However, I can appreciate that it's not universally wanted. Looks like intl-outdoor can supply it without the battery.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 23, 2018)

I got my magnet-less cap from mtnelectronics. I love it!! You wouldn't it would be much lighter, but it's very noticable. No more pulling my keys, paperclips, cords, etc. around the counter either.


----------



## low (Nov 23, 2018)

I just got my D4S with the S4 3D, grey with amber aux, along with the D1S today. And it does feel a lot lighter, like a 1/2 oz at the tail cap. 

Out of all the tints I like the S4 3D the best. It really shows up colors good and the moonlight mode is twice as bright as any of the others. If it will run that for 100 days I will be one happy camper. And I might add that the spot is more defined than the XP-L HI 3A and that helped to see stuff better.

I think the HI will out throw it but it is rainy/foggy and all I can see is bright foglight shining back at me. But the cute little D1S cut right through it. It lite up stuff 300 yds away, easy. Nice tint too.

Oh, and I am digging those amber aux lights.


----------



## low (Nov 24, 2018)

low said:


> I just got my D4S with the S4 3D, grey with amber aux, along with the D1S today. And it does feel a lot lighter, like a 1/2 oz at the tail cap.




It is 22.2 grams or 0.783082 oz. lighter without the magnet.


----------



## Nokoff (Nov 24, 2018)

I was doing a comparison of the hybrid D4S I picked up at the Skylumen Thanksgiving sale to my 5000k XPL D4S. The Hybrid vn light is very green all the way through. 

On an outdoor comparison the stock XPL actually has better reach, not to mention flood, despite how Skylumen rates theirs at ~30kcd higher. It may be the ugly green beam or their numbers are wrong, or both, but stock is much nicer all around. 

Skylumen hybrid: looks very green in person:






The stock XPL:





Both on the ceiling: Stock on the left:


----------



## twistedraven (Nov 24, 2018)

Unless his XPG2 dedomes are being heavily underdriven, I highly doubt stock XPL HI can out-throw dedomed XPG2s. Only Black Flat can outthrow the dedomed XPG2.

Yes, dedoming emitters-- especially Crees, gives very green tint. Look at the original Olight Javelots for example.


----------



## Nokoff (Nov 24, 2018)

twistedraven said:


> Unless his XPG2 dedomes are being heavily underdriven, I highly doubt stock XPL HI can out-throw dedomed XPG2s. Only Black Flat can outthrow the dedomed XPG2.
> 
> Yes, dedoming emitters-- especially Crees, gives very green tint. Look at the original Olight Javelots for example.



I’m going to have to disagree with you . You don’t have the relative data to make that statement. I did a 1 to 1 comparison using the D4S quad emitter torch, not one to one emitter as it sounds like your quoting standard data. 

Skylumen uses 2 PDT XPG2 and 2 XPL-HI, presumably stock emitters, in the hybrid. No info given on the color temps, power bins, tint, CRI, etc, as usual a lack of details, so real world is where you’ll get this data. The only thing keeping the output from being entirely grass green are the 2 XPL-HI emitters. 

The luminance at the source has nothing to do with my comparison outside. My comparison has everything to do with the efficacy of the objects I observed 1 to 1. I like to see what I’m looking at. 

XPL-Hi gets more lumens than XPG2 and four emitters is no different. XPG2 is even less efficient over 3000 lumens than XPL-Hi, which is where I did my comparison. 

In short, Skylumen’s hybrid D4S is an ineffective combination from my REAL WORLD TEST, you may disagree if you like.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 26, 2018)

I was originally excited about the Nichia, but I'm not really getting anything out of it. I really wish I went with the 5000K XPL HI or HD instead. It's not really worth selling ($10 ship and $5 here) for the price. Maybe I won't care after I get my Zebralight SC700d...we'll see.


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 27, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I was originally excited about the Nichia, but I'm not really getting anything out of it. I really wish I went with the 5000K XPL HI or HD instead. It's not really worth selling ($10 ship and $5 here) for the price. Maybe I won't care after I get my Zebralight SC700d...we'll see.


Could always reflow new emitters. I personally would drop some Samsung 351Ds into it.


----------



## twistedraven (Nov 27, 2018)

Vinh's getting 3000 lumens and 125kcd with 4 white flats in it.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 1, 2018)

twistedraven said:


> Vinh's getting 3000 lumens and 125kcd with 4 white flats in it.



Very nice. I wonder at times what more Vinh could do with lights like the Emisars than they already do. That seems like a good choice.


----------



## Connor (Dec 3, 2018)

SST-20 6500K: 4200lm / 58,000cd
SST-20 5000K: 4000lm / 55,000cd
SST-20 4000K 95CRI: 3000lm / 41,000cd

Aaaargh .. Hank really needs to stop doing that! 



Uuh .. could we get a blue D4S with amber AUX LEDs and Samsung LH351D 5000k High CRIs, please?


----------



## markr6 (Dec 3, 2018)

WOW! This is getting good


----------



## twistedraven (Dec 3, 2018)

Vinh's numbers with the 2mm white flat: 4800 lumens, 110kcd.


----------



## P220C (Dec 3, 2018)

Connor said:


> SST-20 5000K: 4000lm / 55,000cd
> Aaaargh .. Hank really needs to stop doing that!



I have to have that.


----------



## Scenic (Dec 5, 2018)

twistedraven said:


> Vinh's numbers with the 2mm white flat: 4800 lumens, 110kcd.



Yep, couldn't resist the sound of that one, got one on order!


----------



## Nichia! (Dec 5, 2018)

Anyone knows if they going to make a Titanium or Copper version?


----------



## Scenic (Dec 7, 2018)

Any reason to pay the extra for XPL-HI anymore if the SST-20 have about the same lumens and more throw?


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sure, if you want less throw  :devil:


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 7, 2018)

SST-20 sounds great, but do u think White Flats are coming soon from Hank?:rock:


----------



## low (Dec 7, 2018)

Scenic said:


> Any reason to pay the extra for XPL-HI anymore if the SST-20 have about the same lumens and more throw?



No, unless the tint sucks. Even my daughter was saying last night how nice the tint was on the XP-L HI, and she had no idea what tint was. She asked why everything looked natural with this flashlight and not her husbands.
How much extra throw will you get with 10,000cd? Cant wait to see some beamshots of both as a comparison.


----------



## Scenic (Dec 7, 2018)

low said:


> No, unless the tint sucks. Even my daughter was saying last night how nice the tint was on the XP-L HI, and she had no idea what tint was. She asked why everything looked natural with this flashlight and not her husbands.
> How much extra throw will you get with 10,000cd? Cant wait to see some beamshots of both as a comparison.


Yep, I love the tint on my XP-L HI D4. Someone needs to buy an SST-20 and report back! Curious about the 95CRI options as well. If they are good, $48 is a great price.


----------



## twistedraven (Dec 7, 2018)

The 95 cri SST20s are spectacular. I like the 4000k 95cri SST20 with a minus green filter over it more than the famous Nichia 219B SW45K R9080. The added throw because of their smaller size is icing on the cake.

I have an amber aux and 3000k 95cri SST20 D4S ordered now. Haven't experienced the 3000k variant yet.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 7, 2018)

^ What is good source for lens filters, have you used B&H Photo?
I have a SST20 Amber aux 4000k 95cri in cart. How does tint compare to xpl hi 4000k?
Thanks!


----------



## low (Dec 7, 2018)

Scenic said:


> Curious about the 95CRI options as well.




Me to! But I wish Hank would get some high CRI 5000k's for this flashlight.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 7, 2018)

low said:


> Me to! But I wish Hank would get some high CRI 5000k's for this flashlight.



I promised myself absolutely NO more purchases until I check out the new Zebralight SC700d, but if this happened I don't think I could resist.


----------



## AVService (Dec 7, 2018)

I have one on the way,just could not hold out any longer!

219C

I am so weak.


----------



## low (Dec 7, 2018)

AVService said:


> I am so weak.




Hardly, you only bought one right?

I am on my third. And itching for the SST-20 5000k. But it is not high CRI.


----------



## Scenic (Dec 7, 2018)

low said:


> Hardly, you only bought one right?
> 
> I am on my third. And itching for the SST-20 5000k. But it is not high CRI.


Same here, can’t stop collecting these Emisars. Toying between ordering the 5000k sst-20 or going for a high cri 4000k.


----------



## AVService (Dec 10, 2018)

I didn’t really appreciate the size difference before?
I appreciate it now!


----------



## Scenic (Dec 10, 2018)

AVService said:


> I didn’t really appreciate the size difference before?
> I appreciate it now!



Nice! how do you like it? 219c right? I have one of them on order to compliment my XPL-HI D4.


----------



## AVService (Dec 10, 2018)

Scenic said:


> Nice! how do you like it? 219c right? I have one of them on order to compliment my XPL-HI D4.



So far it is LOVE at first light!

Really like the 2ndary leds too and the advanced features but why would we not get a manual of any kind with the light?

Love the 219C really but knew that I would.

Also am really liking the size.

No complaints at all and everyone who sees it wants one too.


----------



## low (Dec 20, 2018)

Well being Hank will not be using the Osram, CSLNM1.TG LED, in the D1S, and no one posted anything about the *SST-20 5000K: 4000lm / 55,000cd, * I decided to get one today. I just have to see that tint, as well as the beam profile. 

I said I was going to gift what I did not [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]like, but I like them all! Sure do hope Hank gives me one with a real nice tint, because I have yet to get a tint I did not like. And I am a Zebra-head, nice tint is my thing.

In 12 or 13 days I will post my thoughts on it.[/FONT]


----------



## mortuus (Dec 20, 2018)

i have a 3000k sst20 on its way to me but gonna be a while probably before it gets here, anyone has some beamshots with that tint to share? very excited that emisar finally offers that warm tint for d4s hank must make a fortune on these lights.


----------



## low (Dec 20, 2018)

mortuus said:


> i have a 3000k sst20 on its way to me but gonna be a while probably before it gets here, anyone has some beamshots with that tint to share? very excited that emisar finally offers that warm tint for d4s hank must make a fortune on these lights.


 

He will if he keeps on offering stuff that push my buttons. And nice tint as well. I have yet to see anything go over the BBL. 

Hank, where is the high CRI for the 5000k,s? I am ready.


----------



## twistedraven (Dec 20, 2018)

3000k variant of SST20 hcri is guaranteed below bbl. 4000k you'll be dealing with tint lottery. Here is a reddit post with beamshots of the 3000k variant. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/flashlight...emisar_d4s_sst20_3000k_95_cri_grey_amber_aux/

I'm also getting the exact same config (gray, amber aux leds, 3000k sst20.)


----------



## Scenic (Dec 20, 2018)

I also have a grey/amber/3000k coming. Should be here in just a few days, I will post some beamshots when I get it!


----------



## torchsarecool (Dec 22, 2018)

Just received my sst20 3000k
Can't wait to try it out tonight.
So far though very impressed with the light. It has a pretty well defined hotspot though which I wasn't particularly expecting.
Red aux leds look cool!!


----------



## twistedraven (Dec 22, 2018)

SST20 is even more throwy than XPL HI, because it's so small. Basically think of it as an XPG2.


----------



## Rasher (Dec 26, 2018)

What a great light - the feel is of quality beyond its weight class. Mine running the new Oslon whites has silly lumens and throw for such a small light.


----------



## Ares (Dec 27, 2018)

markr6 said:


> OK, I'm starting to like the stepped more now that I've used it more. But, and a BIG BUT, is the moonlight mode (or lowest mode). In stepped config, it's a lot brighter than in ramp config. I see you can customize the ramping, but not step.



SO, the reason you're not getting the lowest low, is because the current number of steps does not evenly divide into how many steps you have set up.

There's 150 different levels. By default, the ceiling is 120. So you're working with 120 steps. If you do the stepped ramp using the default settings, 7 does not evenly divide into 120. Try using 6 or 10. Then the lowest low will be the same as ramped mode. 

If you've changed your ceiling, you'll need to use a number that evenly divides into whatever ceiling you picked. So if you clicked it 40 times to denote a ceiling of 110, you'll need a number that divides evenly into 110. 

---

Ps. I, too, ordered the 3000K version. Because of course I needed yet another flashlight. But I *LOVE* the tint. It's perfect! Hank has the 3000K available for the smaller D4 as well now! I ordered it too... I have a sickness... :shakehead


----------



## twistedraven (Dec 27, 2018)

Got my gray D4S with Amber Aux LEDs and 3000k SST20 95cri emitters. I'm not much into the 'amber' aux LEDs. They're straight up orange, and don't have a feint incandescent glow like I had hoped. I'll set them to their lowest output and hopefully that'll make me like them better.

The SST20s are the real deal though. I like them as much as the 4000k ones, and these are binned to be below the BBL, so they have a beautiful incandescent just right amount of rosiness to them. They go haead-to-head with my 4000k + 804 filter.

I gotta say, I vastly prefer these high cri SST20 offerings over anything nichia, although I have not seen R9080 E21As and/or their Optisolis yet.


----------



## NPL (Dec 27, 2018)

If you had to pick only one, would you go SST20 3000k or 4000k?


----------



## twistedraven (Dec 27, 2018)

I'd still go 4000k, I find it much more useful CCT for general usage. The 3000k ones Hank sources are great though since they are binned to be below the BBL. The 4000k ones he sources are above the BBL. The 4000k ones Fireflies sources are supposedly below the BBL, but I still found they needed a minus 1/4th green filter.

EDIT: after dimming the orange aux leds, I take back what I said previously about them.. well I still think they're ugly at full brightness, but at lowest brightness, they look like faintly glowing embers in a fireplace. Very nice, very natural!

More impressions: The lanyard ring has been chamfered on my newer D4S. The first one I owned had no extra machining on the ring attachment, so it was razor sharp. This one is still sharp, but now tolerable. The beam profile of the D4S with SST20 emitters is almost exactly like that of the Zebralight SC600 HI, with a smallish, but completely filled hotspot, little corona, and decently large spill and usable spill. Tint shift? Nonexistent. The beam pattern of the 219C D4S I had was less appealing to me, with a less focused hotspot but same sized hotspot, and a lot of corona.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 2, 2019)

A strange thing happened while I was away and left the D4S on my counter for about a week without use. When I turned it on and tried to cycle modes (step mode) I only got two - low and high. Took the battery out, tried a few times, no change. I had to reprogram back to my desired 5 modes. I have no idea how it would do that by itself.


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2019)

markr6 said:


> A strange thing happened while I was away and left the D4S on my counter for about a week without use. When I turned it on and tried to cycle modes (step mode) I only got two - low and high. Took the battery out, tried a few times, no change. I had to reprogram back to my desired 5 modes. I have no idea how it would do that by itself.




Got kids?


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 3, 2019)

low said:


> Got kids?



Or ferrets? I used to run my computer repair business out of my house. When i get home I would let Starsky & Hutch out of their cage and sit at my work desk. They would run across the keyboard & lock me out of the computer with a key combination. I couldn’t unlock it but then they come thru from the other direction and hit the right keys, I would have access again.


----------



## low (Jan 12, 2019)

Well, my D4S with the SST-20 5000k has come in and I like it. It does have a greenish tint to it, but the brighter it gets the whiter it gets. 

Outside you can not see any green at all. I dont know what the CRI is on the SST-20 5000k but I can see that it has better definition than the HI version, which I like.

It also out throws the HI by around a hundred yards, which is great.

My new favorite D4S!


----------



## Connor (Jan 12, 2019)

CRI is probably around 70. Better definition .. I don't think so, except perhaps on green stuff. Try looking at brown/red things and you will see a huge difference.


----------



## low (Jan 12, 2019)

Connor said:


> CRI is probably around 70. Better definition .. I don't think so, except perhaps on green stuff. Try looking at brown/red things and you will see a huge difference.




Gee, I dont have any green stuff around here, or red either. I was looking at trees, the bark actually. And it DOES show better definition.

Perhaps yours has a very ugly green tint to it, is that the case?


----------



## Connor (Jan 12, 2019)

I have the Nichia 219C/5000K version. 
Low(er) CRI LEDs are missing huge chunks from the red spectrum, so everything red/brown/earthen in colour usually looks worse.


----------



## low (Jan 12, 2019)

I have that version as well, and I like it a lot. When you say worse I assume you mean incorrect color reproduction. That may very well be true to an extent. But when I say better definition, I am seeing texture to trees and stuff that just does not show up with the HI. 

Perhaps I am missing something here. Is the XPL HI 5000k in the D4S a high CRI emitter?


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 12, 2019)

XPL Hi is not a high CRI emitter


----------



## low (Jan 12, 2019)

staticx57 said:


> XPL Hi is not a high CRI emitter




Thanks, I did not think it was.


----------



## Connor (Jan 12, 2019)

The SST-20 5000k has only 65 CRI, according to http://budgetlightforum.com/comment/1427160#comment-1427160


----------



## P220C (Jan 24, 2019)

I just received my order from January 2 (22 days) and the SST-20 in 4000k are nothing short of stunning. The tint is consistent from edge to edge, and the CRI is great.


----------



## Nev (Jan 24, 2019)

Anyone got any comparisons or thoughts for the sst-20 6500k & XPLHI 6500k? Is the sst as nice as the XPLHI ?


----------



## P220C (Jan 24, 2019)

Nev said:


> Anyone got any comparisons or thoughts for the sst-20 6500k & XPLHI 6500k? Is the sst as nice as the XPLHI ?


----------



## Lumenwolf (Jan 24, 2019)

I prefer the SST 20 in that video compared to the XPL HI. More throw and still good spill.


----------



## Nev (Jan 24, 2019)

P220C said:


>




Thankyou very much. 
Some people are saying the sst20 has a greenish tint on lower levels on the 5000 & 4000k versions ,is it the same on 6500k?


----------



## AVService (Jan 24, 2019)

I found this the other day.
I have been looking for a practical way to carry spares and these fit like they were designed to!
Only 3$ too!
Don't forget to remove the crazy matches!

The one on the right is perfect for an 18650


----------



## hugodrax (Aug 18, 2019)

The D4S is a work of art, the Cyan aux led on low look like Tritium tubes super cool. On high it looks like some kind of glowing jewel the pictures do no justice to how cool it looks.

I programmed it to my liking using 4 steps to about 380 lumens max. On turbo it actually lights up homes across the lake which surprised me. Great throw and flood combo, the anodizing looks and feels great. Bumped it a few times and no scratches or spots.

For the price it is a great light.


----------



## AndreaW (Oct 6, 2019)

My D4S is stuck on. The only way I can get it to turn off is to break contact with the battery. When it's on, it won't ramp up or down and I can't seem to get into any of the menus by clicking. Is there a way to reset the flashlight? I'm pretty much a newbie.


----------



## LRJ88 (Oct 7, 2019)

AndreaW said:


> My D4S is stuck on. The only way I can get it to turn off is to break contact with the battery. When it's on, it won't ramp up or down and I can't seem to get into any of the menus by clicking. Is there a way to reset the flashlight? I'm pretty much a newbie.



Has the flashlight been submerged in water or been in contact with any type of solvent? It sounds a lot like a short.


----------

